# 10gal Community



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Just throwing the idea around about having a 10 gallon community tank. I have never had one before so it will be a new challenge for me. The fish I was thinking about adding are Platies, Mollies, and Barbs of some sort. If anyone has any advice at all, it would be appreciated. Also, are those fish okay to have together? Thanks for your time!!


----------



## fishlover530 (Nov 13, 2012)

sorry no molly. they are brackish water and need 20 gallons+ you could get a betta 3 platy or if you want you can add some shrimp or snails to the tank.


----------



## fishlover530 (Nov 13, 2012)

*community aquarium*

the fish work fine but i would not get mollies. they are brackish water. you can get the platy or neon tetras with shrimp and snails. if you want platy 3 platy one betta and if you want 3 shrimp and a snail.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Okay thank you. Ill see what other fish would be good.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

i have a 10 gallon with 2 platies, 1 guppy and 5 espei rasbora (essentially dwarf halrequin lol). It is a nice tank.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Those sound really cool together! Maybe I will do those fish...


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I originally had 5 guppies and 5 espei rasbora, and 3 died, and another was aggressive. So I was left with one guppy happy on his own. Most guppies prefer friends, though. So, 2 platies did the trick.

You could do something like this:
-4 Male Guppies
-5 Harlequins
or
-2 Male Platies
-5 Harlequins

You will almost certainly not find espei's rasbora, they are not common, and I got them by accident, they were labeled as harlequins and are smaller. If you have sand you could do a tank full of cory cats. 

Livebearers like guppies and platies like hard water, and most tetras prefer soft.

Most barbs are nippy, and fight a lot. Cherry barbs are relitively peaceful, though. But I don't know if they fit in a 10 gallon.


----------



## ebettalover963 (Jun 2, 2012)

mollies take salt and barbs might be a little nippy but guppies, platies, a male betta works nice because that is what i have and i am doing o k just be ready to get babies because they reproduce like rabbits and watch the bigger fish in the tank too when the babies are born

PS they are livebearers (they don't lay eggs)


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Bettas are not usually reccomended to be housed with guppies since they can sometimes mistake male guppies for another betta and attack it.


----------

